# Blue-eyed white lop for rehome MD



## shin (May 27, 2014)

I hate hate hate this....but I have to give up my bunny. 
I got into veterinary school in the Caribbean (yay) but not allowed to bring my bunny (*cries). 
Mochi is the sweetest bunny! She is a 3 year old blue eyed white spayed lop. Mochi loves other animals; she loves to play with cats and cuddle with dogs. I'm not sure about other bunnies though...she's never met them. Mochi is also good with kids (allows them to hold her for 3 minutes then runs away). She loves being brushed, getting her ears cleaned, and scratches on her chubby cheeks. 

Please feel free to PM me for any information. 

I live in the DMV area and am willing to drive.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2014)

We wish you lots of luck--don't think you'd want to drive this far.


----------



## LionBunn (Jun 7, 2014)

Has your bunny found a home yet?


----------



## LionBunn (Jun 16, 2014)

I have Mochi. She's a lovely rabbit.


----------



## pani (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm glad Mochi found a new, loving home.


----------

